# Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!!



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

This just started all of a sudden. Front end wobbles in a side to side motion. I can feel it lightly at 15-20mph.. but when I reach 35-40mph it really shows itself. On acceleration it becomes more apparent. It is not violent, just a really strong wobble. Up around 50-60mph smooths out.
I had my wheels checked, balanced and rotated and they didn't notice anything our of whack. I have a new set of Toyo Proxes 4s which were due for their first rotation anyway.
When I brake there is no noticeable wobble. I've read about warped rotors..
I've been under the car and looked at bushings, mounts, boots etc and have found nada..
If this helps, Im running 18" OZs, koni / eibach setup. I take the same route to and from work so I know the "holes" and try to avoid all as best I can.








Any help / advice would be appreciated.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (OLD GHOST)*

sounds like a CV joint is going up... Will need to replace one of the axles.
good luck w/ it!


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (gt2437)*

yeah, inspect the cv boots, if any are torn, the joint could be going.
I had a torn boot on my other car, (audi) recently, and at around 60mph it made a slight vibration, different than a wheel balance vibe. Anyway, I got it fixed and the vibe went away. Luckily, there was still some grease left so the joint was still good. It just needed a new boot.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (no-BUG-me)*

*edit.
removed video cuz it caused Lam motion sickness!


_Modified by OLD GHOST at 7:39 PM 3-13-2005_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_looks like i found my problem...
right click > save as..
http://www.oneighturbo.com/video/cv.wmv

Got dizzy watching that video 3 times.








Which bolt was that???


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (Lorem)*

ha ha. youz funny. naw, i watched it after and didnt feel like shooting it again.
i dont believe thats it anyway.. i guess there should be some play








im a n00b when it comes to this junk.
i did however pull out the airbox and look at the tranny mount.. stuck my finger in the hole







bushing seemed soft and maybe worn out. maybe order the turn2 kit.
also read that the dogbone kits are not nice in an automatic...










_Modified by OLD GHOST at 7:39 PM 3-13-2005_


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (OLD GHOST)*

bump.


----------



## barnbug (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (OLD GHOST)*

SHURE SOUNDS LIKE A BROKEN BELT IN A TIRE


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_sounds like a CV joint is going up... Will need to replace one of the axles.
good luck w/ it!

ended up being an axle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_ended up being an axle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

glad to hear you got it taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I had similar symptons on my old daily beater.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (gt2437)*

I just had the same thing happen to me. Thats 2 axles in 3 weeks for me. Maybe its a sign i should raise my car








Anyway the whole vibration thing was scary as hell for me as i had my summer wheels on, it felt like a boat even though the coilovers were all the way down. I thought my wheels were gonna fly off


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Front end wobble at 40mph, stronger on acceleration. HELP!! (FastAndFurious)*

i did the same thing in september, bent the crap out of the axle and she did that crazy shimmy down the street.


----------

